# συνοδεὐσω;



## troncomóvil

Hello everyone! 
May you can help me with the meaning of *μπορὀ να σε συνοδεὐσω;*
Since συνοδεὐω means to accompany somebody, is the phrase above another way of meaning "can I come with you?"
If so, why is then this difference in the ending? I wonder...

Toni


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Hola Toni! 

_Mπορ*ώ* να σε συνοδεὐσω; -> ¿Puedo acompañarte?_

In Spanish here you use the infinitive. In Modern Greek there is no infinitive so we use the subjunctive mood instead. _Να___συνοδεύσω_ is the subjunctive of _συνοδεύω_.

Everything clear now?


----------



## troncomóvil

anthodocheio said:


> ¡Hola Toni!
> 
> _Mπορ*ώ* να σε συνοδεὐσω; -> ¿Puedo acompañarte?_



I really like this phrase...  Thanks a lot anthodocheio!!


----------



## Traduita

Hola Toni
Solo añadir que en realidad es una traduccion literal de "puedo acompanarte?".  Es mas griego decir "μπορώ να έρθω μαζί σου/ Να έρθω κι εγώ;


----------



## troncomóvil

Ah si? Entonces imagina que quiero acompañar a alguien a su casa, le diría mejor μπορώ να έρθω μαζί σου? Es muy formal la otra opción?
Gracias Traduita


----------



## Traduita

De nada. Μπορώ να έρθω μαζί σου; /Να σε πάω μέχρι το σπίτι;/  Mucho mejor, en griego. Sí, la otra opcion suena demasiado formal en este contexto y un poquito anticuada. Debe ser un calco de la correspondiente expr. francesa pero no lo sé seguro.


----------



## anthodocheio

Hasta cierto punto tienes razón Traduita. No es siempre adecuado usar el verbo "συνοδεύω" pero no llega a sonar demasiado formal, ni mucho menos anticuado. Es sólo que no lo usamos tanto...

Si acompaño a mi hermanito en el camino para que no ande solito, le diré "Θα έρθω μαζί σου". Si se trata de un muchacho que quiere acompañar a la chica a su casa le diría "Να σε πάω μέχρι το σπίτι σου", como tú dijiste (estoy de acuerdo), pero sonaría bien, y algo más "especial" decirle "Να σε συνοδεύσω;". La matiz cambia y queda muy lindo.


----------



## troncomóvil

Τέλειος!
Again thanks to both of you for your points of view. 
I'm glad to know that the precise verb συνοδεύσω has this gentleman nuance


----------



## anthodocheio

Ωραία! Ας ρωτήσουμε και τους άλλους τώρα που ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνουν ισπανικά,

Τι γνώμη έχετε για το ρήμα "συνοδεύω"; Ακούγεται ξεπερασμένο; Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις το χρησιμοποιούμε;

Χριστίνα


----------



## epam

Εγώ θα μετάφραζα το "Μπορώ να σε συνοδεύσω..." σε "May i escort you...".

Πιστεύω πως το accompany μπορεί να παρανοηθεί ως συνοδεύω αλλά εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ως "κάνω παρέα".

Ενώ το escort κοντεύει περισσότερο στην ερμηνεία της λέξεως συνοδεύω επειδή δηλώνει ότι πάς κάποιο/α ως την πόρτα, το αυτοκίνητο, το σπίτι του/της, και στην πορεία οι δρόμοι χωρίζουν......

Γνώμη μου

Epam


----------

